

Lessons from Lars Rasmussen (with link to PDF) - mark_h
http://gaborcselle.posterous.com/lessons-from-lars-rasmussen

======
mark_h
This a summary or transcript of the same event (the Warren Centre Innovation
Lecture 2009) that this talk comes from:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=784074>

(that didn't get any votes or discussion when I posted it, but I still think
it's worth watching or reading)

